# BFL 2015 tournament trail



## demosh552 (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on the 2015 BFL tournament trails for the bulldog division or when it might be posted? Would appreciate any info. Thanks Bill Mosher, Lunker Bass Trail


----------



## Mike Harris (Aug 19, 2014)

*Bfl*

I believe the schedule usually gets out by word of mouth at regionals in October/November timeframe, and officially when brochures are sent out in December timeframe.


----------

